# Car



## MandyW (Jun 8, 2017)

Due to start my new job in a couple of weeks which I will need a car for.

Can anyone recommend a garage to buy a cheap and reliable car? Or if anyone knows anyone on here that is selling that would be most helpful!

I really do not want to spend a lot of money on a car, I know the cost of cars in Spain are a lot more expensive than in the UK.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I do not wish to be pessimistic but most people keep their cars until they start to become a problem

Good luck


----------



## MandyW (Jun 8, 2017)

Where would the best place to get one from be? A garage with a 12 month guarantee?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

MandyW said:


> Due to start my new job in a couple of weeks which I will need a car for.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a garage to buy a cheap and reliable car? Or if anyone knows anyone on here that is selling that would be most helpful!
> 
> ...


H'm would you consider RHD cars on Spanish plates ?


----------



## MandyW (Jun 8, 2017)

Williams2 said:


> H'm would you consider RHD cars on Spanish plates ?


To be honest, I am really looking for LHD, just as it makes life easier going through barriers etc


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

MandyW said:


> Due to start my new job in a couple of weeks which I will need a car for.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a garage to buy a cheap and reliable car? Or if anyone knows anyone on here that is selling that would be most helpful!
> 
> ...


Where in the Malaga Province r you


----------



## MandyW (Jun 8, 2017)

Alhaurin de la Torre


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

MandyW said:


> Alhaurin de la Torre


Don't blame you for not wanting a right hooker.More trouble than they are worth and if you decide to sell one it's a limited market.As you havn't said what your budget is it's hard to give you suggestions where to go and a good cheap car can sometimes be more trouble then it's worth.Just lately there has been a few cars for sale on the Facebook buy and sell sites from people who are going back to the UK.Piece of advice if you find a private one make sure you have got a good Gestoria to check out there is not outstanding fines and embargo's.Again depending on your budget might be worth checking out the car hire companies at Málaga Airport as sometimes they sell their hire cars on.Best of luck in your search.a greeting.


----------



## MandyW (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you 🙂 do you know the name of the Facebook groups? Ideally not more than 2500 price wise


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

MandyW said:


> Thank you 🙂 do you know the name of the Facebook groups? Ideally not more than 2500 price wise


have a look om google for 

buy sell swap costa del sol

best of luck


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Look at Axar cars site, I've recently read good things on their cars. I just bought one from LHD Place and I'm bringing it over to Spain, they are in Basingstoke and are very good.


----------



## montuiiri (Mar 18, 2018)

I have just noticed this post.
Sorry for the delay.
Try a website called milanuncios
This is a bit like the UK Gumtree and has lots of cars on there.
Will


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

We recently bought a car from Yellow Cars in El Rosario.....basically second hand rental cars. 

https://www.coches.net/concesionario/yellowcarhipercar/ 

Service was good, and you get all transfers paid + 1 years guarantee. 

Personally, unless I knew the person, I would be hesitant in buying a second-hand car from an individual on the Costa del Sol. I like paying a bit more, and knowing that if anything goes wrong it will be covered.

Also, you are wise to want a LHD drive car. In the long run, it´s not worth the hassle with ticket machines, and general visibility - which is definitely needed on the roads around here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Roy C said:


> Look at Axar cars site, I've recently read good things on their cars. I just bought one from LHD Place and I'm bringing it over to Spain, they are in Basingstoke and are very good.


They are EXCELLENT!! I bought our trusty old LHD LR Discovery from them, already on Spanish plates. They delivered it to where we were living in Prague which saved me a lot of time and expense. 
The Disco came with all papers required to effect transfer of ownership here. Still got the car over eleven years later, no mechanical problems I haven't caused myself.
Highly recommended.


----------

